# Permit marine inc



## Michael Setser Jr

I'm purchasing a 18.5 foot permit marine flats boat and I was wondering if anybody had some insight into them or actually owns one! Do they have wood stringers? What about the transoms? Really love the look of the boat and it's a pretty good price. Just would love to have some history and insight into manufacturer. Thank you


----------



## Monty

Post a message on the Hull Truth. I've never heard of Permit Marine...but then there are lots of companies out there.


----------



## Scott

Guy at work had one years ago, heavy and wide. Good deep water boat. Needs some HP to push it. I have no idea about the build quality though.


----------



## Michael Setser Jr

Monty said:


> Post a message on the Hull Truth. I've never heard of Permit Marine...but then there are lots of companies out there.


Hull truth wants me to pay in order to post and I pay for enough stuff. Thank you for the suggestion though


----------



## Michael Setser Jr

Scott said:


> Guy at work had one years ago, heavy and wide. Good deep water boat. Needs some HP to push it. I have no idea about the build quality though.



It came with a 200 Yamaha originally. It was repowered in 2000 with a 115 yamaha. I currently thinking about redoing transom with coosa board and repowering with a 140 Suzuki four stroke. Idk yet. Well see how much life is left in the old 2 stroke. Supposedly only has 200 hours on it.


----------



## Scott

My 115 2 stroke is from 1995, never had an hour meter, but it’s got to be somewhere north of 2000 hrs. They run long and strong. 115 seems pretty underpowered for that boat. Run it and see.


----------



## DuckNut

Why not pay a surveyor to check it out. If it is a fair amount of money it would be money well spent.

You can almost guarantee it has wood stringers. But why is this a problem?


----------



## Michael Setser Jr

The wood stringers aren't a problem unless they start to delaminate and it's the transom I'm more concerned about. And I made some calls and Do All Dockside marine services said they would check over boat and motor for only 80 dollars. So def worth it.


----------



## DuckNut

Michael Setser Jr said:


> The wood stringers aren't a problem unless they start to delaminate and it's the transom I'm more concerned about. And I made some calls and Do All Dockside marine services said they would check over boat and motor for only 80 dollars. So def worth it.


That is great news. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Christopher Lienhardt

Michael Setser Jr said:


> The wood stringers aren't a problem unless they start to delaminate and it's the transom I'm more concerned about. And I made some calls and Do All Dockside marine services said they would check over boat and motor for only 80 dollars. So def worth it.


Hey man so what was the result of the check? I actually own a 2005 Ocean Runner 18 Flats, which is made from a mold bought from Permit. I love my boat. I’m running a 115 Mercury ProXS and getting about 43 mph at wot when it trims out. A lot to love about the boat. Super stable and I can fish two buddies with me and not feel crowded. True skinny water boat too. It can be a little wet if you get into anything over 3’ but if you stay on the intracoastal you’ll be good.


----------



## devrep

Michael Setser Jr said:


> Hull truth wants me to pay in order to post and I pay for enough stuff. Thank you for the suggestion though


I post on THT (rarely) and never paid anything. strange.


----------



## devrep

Christopher Lienhardt said:


> Hey man so what was the result of the check? I actually own a 2005 Ocean Runner 18 Flats, which is made from a mold bought from Permit. I love my boat. I’m running a 115 Mercury ProXS and getting about 43 mph at wot when it trims out. A lot to love about the boat. Super stable and I can fish two buddies with me and not feel crowded. True skinny water boat too. It can be a little wet if you get into anything over 3’ but if you stay on the intracoastal you’ll be good.


if youre in over 3 foot stuff and only getting a little wet youre probably having a wet dream.


----------



## devrep

btw, post pictures!


----------



## Michael Setser Jr

Sadly complications came up with the boat and I backed out of the deal. But I will be buying something else here soon!!! And the ocean runner..... On my bucket list of boats to own!! Just googled it..... Love them!!


----------



## Christopher Lienhardt

Michael Setser Jr said:


> Sadly complications came up with the boat and I backed out of the deal. But I will be buying something else here soon!!! And the ocean runner..... On my bucket list of boats to own!! Just googled it..... Love them!!


That’s too bad man. Someone just posted an ‘89 Permit in the Marine Barter SWFL Facebook group today. I would link it but my account is too new to do so. Here are a couple pics of my rig though. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Monty

Michael Setser Jr said:


> Hull truth wants me to pay in order to post and I pay for enough stuff. Thank you for the suggestion though


Sorry about that. I've never posted on that site...only read stuff.


----------



## Jmurnane

think my boss is going this weekend to check out that boat. any major issues i should let him know and get some points?


----------



## Monty

For me, I would probe the transom with a screwdriver to find soft spots. Walk on it and check the floors really well to see if there is any soft spots. Open every hatch and look at the plywood underlayment for rot. Look for any water in the foam inside the boat. Crawl under it and look for any cracks/holes in the hull as well as blisters if it spent time as a "in-the water boat" Count on the fule tank being bad along with the wiring. Hardware is really not real expensive (cleats etc). If the stringers are rotten and the floor and the transom and the trailer is a POS RUN. The seller will give you signals "it needs some work and a good fiberglass man can get this boat looking good"...if he does, go for the KILL. Offer him dirt cheap prices if you haven't run away already.


----------

